# "Abysmo" trip report



## onefatdog (Oct 25, 2003)

Sweet!
Great pics..


----------



## CGM (Jun 18, 2004)

looks amazing. And maybe a little scary


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

Such good work, thanks for sharing - think the comment on the blog says it best:

"There aren't enough people that take the time to shoot these days, and even fewer that make more than a token effort to share. Thanks for being one of 'em."


----------



## BruceB (Jun 8, 2010)

Stunning - the river, the scenery, the scale, and your photography. Thanks!


----------



## darcyg (Nov 29, 2004)

Great write up Oliver!

Thanks for sharing


----------

